# ACS skill assessment - sample employer reference letter required



## Faisal Rahman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I would like to know if there is anyone who just have been granted a positive ACS skill assessment recently (as software application proogrammer/developer)? I am looking for some sample employer reference letters with all necessary details which I can take up with current/previous employers.for signature.

Advance thank you everyone! 

Regards
Faisal


----------



## hamburg113 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Good ideal, pls try to keep posting. I like this topic very much and I will digged this one. Tks again.


----------



## prakriti (Apr 27, 2011)

hiHi,

Good ideal, pls try to keep posting. I like this topic very much and I will digged this one. Tks again


----------

